

DIY Wearable Pi with Near-Eye Video Glasses - jwcooper
https://learn.adafruit.com/diy-wearable-pi-near-eye-kopin-video-glasses

======
enkiv2
Adafruit asked me to do a writeup of my (very similar) project several months
ago. I'm glad that someone else did it instead -- this looks far more slick.

The design is superior in at least five or six ways to mine: 1) there's going
to be absolutely no fogging problem (mine was goggle-mounted, and fogging was
a killer) 2) there's no problem attaching to prescription glasses 3) the thing
looks like it's water-resistant, if not water-proof; mine has exposed boards,
and would be quite difficult to seal 4) it doesn't look like there are any
torque points on connectors, whereas my design required some re-soldering
specifically to avoid some problems with torque 5) there's space and surface
for mounting other hardware (for instance, a camera)

Unfortunately: 1) it looks like it'll be tough to replace the battery after
the whole thing is assembled (it's a lithium ion soft pack soldered onto the
board) 2) I suspect there will be some balance problems: the HMD unit is
somewhat heavy, and appears to be mounted on one side of a normal pair of
glasses with no band or counterweight. The glasses might skew to the side or
put pressure on the bridge of the nose, which limits the amount of time one
can use this for.

Now that I have access to a 3d printer, I may need to build one of these.

